
We should look closely at what Adam Smith actually believed - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/we-should-look-closely-at-what-adam-smith-actually-believed
======
cmurf
_Under absolutely no circumstances, Smith thought, should merchants be put in
charge of politics. Their monopolistic conspiracies would be ‘destructive’ to
all countries ‘which have the misfortune to fall under their government’._

Corporatism. The whole idea corporations are entities with free speech, and
money being legally considered speech, in effect gives corporations a bigger
voice than individuals. Humans have rights, citizens have some extra rights
(mainly voting), corporations shouldn't have any political rights at all, nor
does the state. Every right given to corporations or states is power taken
away from individuals.

